# Introducing Keyscape Creative!



## James Bernard (Feb 3, 2017)

Keyscape Creative is a FREE cutting-edge collection of over 1200 Omnisphere 2 patches specially designed for users who also have Keyscape. -- Available now!



More info: http://bit.ly/2kvAt3Z

How to get it: http://bit.ly/2l2kO8T


----------



## jmvideo (Feb 3, 2017)

Anyone know what the 61 key keyboard on top was? Looked nice and clean and compact.


----------



## James Bernard (Feb 3, 2017)

jmvideo said:


> Anyone know what the 61 key keyboard on top was? Looked nice and clean and compact.



That's a Novation Launchkey.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 15, 2017)

I have held off buying Keyscape, because I have a Rhodes I love, a good Wurlitzer with an even better one soon to be released, and lots of good pianos, including C7s.

But this has me thinking that as my friend CJ Vanston advised, that I should just"buy Keyscape and call it a day."


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 15, 2017)

Jacob collier is indeed a very talented young man.

Keyscape is also on my to-get list......like so many still


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 15, 2017)

Like Jay, I did not need it either but got it and am very happy with I did. It replaced all my keys except for B5 and Waves CP-70. Very inspirational and playable if you like sitting at your board and coming up with ideas.

I hope Eric adds more pianos in the future I'd love to see a Steinway & More.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 16, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Steinway & More


you mean a Steinway & Sons ?


----------

